# Oliver Knussen dies aged 66



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

announced earlier today

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-44764282

RIP


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, that sucks. RIP.

I'll be playing his horn concerto on CD later.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Alas, another composer whose music will be unplayed and unloved in another generation. Fine conductor, too bad he didn't spend more effort there. But as a composer - no thanks. There are some contemporary composers who wrote music I enjoy a great deal. Just can't get into his musical sound world.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm crushed. First, Alan Stout in February, and now his dear friend, Olly. The world is a lesser place.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sonya Knussen, Olly's daughter, posted this obituary of her father:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jul/09/oliver-knussen-obituary?CMP=share_btn_tw

https://twitter.com/singsthings?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

My heart goes out to her.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember the first time I saw him in person. He was walking out of the Tower Classics on Sunset Blvd in Los Angeles, carrying the signature yellow shopping bags stuffed with single CDs and boxed sets. It was fitting that he was leaving that particular store, for the man was very tall, indeed towering... a Paul Bunyan for the podium. RIP, Olly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

Olly? You all were on a nick-name basis with him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

Very sad to hear this news. A wonderful conductor and composer of some gorgeous music, and something of a child prodigy. I'll music he recorded of other composers today.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I recall listening to a radio broadcast, on American NPR, that featured the First Symphony by a teenaged Oliver Knussen, who conducted the performance. It was my first encounter with the musician. It was decades ago in an era when I kept a cassette tape recorder wired to my tuner. I slammed in a tape and recorded the performance. I still have that tape. I listen to it every once in a while. The music was written when Knussen was something like 13 or 14. Apparently he conducted the performance taking over for the regularly scheduled conductor who became ill. I don't think that First Symphony was ever commercially recorded or released on record or CD. In any case, I've always admired Knussen's talent and have collected several discs of his music and of him conducting. I lament his loss. I will revisit that cassette tape of his First Symphony as a homage to his musical contributions. And listen again to some of his other compositions in memory of a life to music well served.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> I recall listening to a radio broadcast, on American NPR, that featured the First Symphony by a teenaged Oliver Knussen, who conducted the performance. It was my first encounter with the musician. It was decades ago in an era when I kept a cassette tape recorder wired to my tuner. I slammed in a tape and recorded the performance. I still have that tape. I listen to it every once in a while. The music was written when Knussen was something like 13 or 14. Apparently he conducted the performance taking over for the regularly scheduled conductor who became ill. I don't think that First Symphony was ever commercially recorded or released on record or CD. In any case, I've always admired Knussen's talent and have collected several discs of his music and of him conducting. I lament his loss. I will revisit that cassette tape of his First Symphony as a homage to his musical contributions. And listen again to some of his other compositions in memory of a life to music well served.


I believe the first symphony was withdrawn from his catalogue and he did not wish for it to be published (but it would be extremely interesting to hear it!)


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

1st 2018 Prom -

*Oliver Knussen: Flourish with Fireworks, Op 22* 
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region 
Holst: The Planets
Anna Meredith: Five Telegrams

https://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/play/b0b94d97


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

janxharris said:


> 1st 2018 Prom -
> 
> *Oliver Knussen: Flourish with Fireworks, Op 22*
> Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region
> ...


Nice! It's a cute little piece. I imagine it would be extremely well received as a playful, energetic orchestral fanfare.


----------

